# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  صحح هذه العبارة "فأرني كاملا" من ترجمة الإمام ابن تيمية من معجم الشيوخ للإمام الذهبي

## محمد أفرس بن محمد نوفر

*​وقال الإمام الذهبي** :* *أحمد بن عبد الحليم ... شيخنا الإمام تقي الدين أبو العباس الحراني فريد العصر علما، ومعرفة، وذكاء، وحفظا، وكرما، وزهدا، وفرط شجاعة، وكثرة تأليف**.* *-**والله يصلحه ويسدده فلسنا بحمد الله ممن نغلو فيه ولا نجفو عنه فما رئي كاملا مثل أئمة التابعين وتابعيهم- فما أريته إلا ببطن كتاب.* 
*---*
*سألني أحد أصدقائي عن هذه العبارة فأجبته بما أذكره فيما بعد. هل سبق لأحد منكم تحقيق في هذا فأرشدوني إلى الصواب**.*
*-----*
*فقلت : وقد وقع المحققان روحية السيوفي ومحمد الحبيب الهيلة في التصحيف في تحقيق هذه العبارة* *فقال الأول** "**ما رثى"**وقال الثاني "**ما رئي"*.*والصواب "فأرني كاملا مثل أئمة التابعين" ما قلناه. والله أعلم**.*
*الدليل عليه* 
00000.jpg
*راجع* *فالخطاط يكتب الهمزة بدون رأس العين**، طالع الهمزات الواقعة في "أحمد" و"أبي" و"إسرافيل" و"أعوذ" و"وأخرجه" و"رأيت" كلها بدون رأس العين. ثم انظر عادة الخطاط في النقطة.* 
*ثم راجع الخطاط يعرب ويشكل الكلمات التي يظنها قد تشكل على القارئ. فوضع هنا كسرة تحت الراء.*
*فالآن تظهر لك العبارة بحمد الله كالشمس في رابعة النهار**.*
*معنى العبارة**" أرني أحدا جاء بعد انقراض قرن التابعين وأتباعهم كاملا مثلهم. وكل هؤلاء المتأخرين لحقت بهم ناقصة "*
*ثم قال الذهبي** : فما رأيته إلا ببطن كتاب.* *أي** "**ما رأيت الإمام ابن تيمية قط إلا وهو مشتغل بكتاب إما قراءة أو كتابة".**فلما قال الذهبي قوله " كثرة تواليفه " استطرد ونبه على أنه يخالف الإمامَ ابن تيمية في بعض ما اختاره في تواليفه بقوله "**لسنا ممن نغلو فيه ونجفو عنه* *....**الخ" ثم عاد إلى سياقه فقال : ما رأيته إلا ببطن كتاب. وإذا حذفت الجمل المعترضة من قوله "والله يصلحه" إلى "تابعيهم" فتظهر معنى الفقرة بوضوح. والله أعلم.*

----------


## محمد بن عبدالله بن محمد

جزاكم الله خيرا
معنى قوله: (فما رأيته إلا ببطن كتاب)
أي: فما رأيت كاملا إلا ببطن كتاب
أي أن الكاملين الذي قرأت عنهم لم أعرف أحدا منهم إلا في كتب التراجم، أما مَنْ شاهدناهم فإننا نقف لهم على نقص

----------


## محمد عبد العزيز الجزائري

> *فالآن تظهر لك العبارة بحمد الله كالشمس في رابعة النهار**.*


بارك الله فيك أخي محمد..
الصواب: رائعة النهار.
وربما التصحيف أيضا هو الذي أدى إلى قول الناس: رابعة النهار!.

----------


## محمد بن عبدالله بن محمد

> الصواب: رائعة النهار.
> وربما التصحيف أيضا هو الذي أدى إلى قول الناس: رابعة النهار!.


http://majles.alukah.net/t54708/
الأسلم: رابعة النهار
والعبارة ظهرت في كلام العلماء في القرن 11، وانتشرت بعد ذلك

----------


## يوسف الكثيري

جزاك الله خيرا على البحث والتدقيق

----------

